# NBC Olympic Trials PQ



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If the Olympic diving trials on NBC-HD right now, is any indication of what we are in store for during the Olympic Games, we are in trouble.

Divers, once off the board, are converted to a mess of pixellated blocks, totally unviewable as the camera pans down to the water, then "snaps" back to HD once they hit the water, except the waves are pixellated too.

Any hope NBC will send it in 720p for the Olympics? NBC sports at 1080i is a mess.


----------

